# Change to thread prefixes



## Null (Jan 31, 2015)

I felt the old way of prefixing threads was wholly inadequate. There is a new system in place.

When creating a thread, consider the following prefixes.

*Lolcow*
A single person who can exist between many websites

Examples
_Christian Weston Chandler, Nick Bate, Pixyteri, DarkSydePhil_

Bad Examples
_Kim Jung-Un, Tom Cruise, Alex Jones_


*Website*
A website or subsection within a website that has many (otherwise reserved) people posting eccentric content.

Examples
_Wizchan.org, Love-Shy.org, PVCC_


*Stampede*
A phenomenon that can be funny to neutrals. This can exist between multiple websites. A spat on a single website would not qualify.

If there's high demand for something to contain these threads, I'll see what I can do.

Examples
_#GamerGate, Anti-GamerGate
_
Bad Examples
_moot cucks /pol/, Garry Newman mass bans in Facepunch, Lowtax paywalls SomethingAwful


*حلال (Halal)*_
A lolcow from the Kiwi Farms. Only staff can use this thread prefix. PM an admin before making a thread on an extant or previous user.

Examples
_Connor, Homer
_

*Tumblrite*
As an immediate exception to this system, I've created a Tumblrite prefix for users from Tumblr only. This is a part of my test to see how willing Tumblr users here are willing to out psychopaths from their website. Vade was a massive success in my eyes, I want to see if there's anyone else.

Examples
_Vade_


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 31, 2015)

I like the website, stampede, and Tumblrite tags.
I just think that the "Lolcow" tag is a little nondescript. The old tags would give you a sense of why they're a lolcow. 
Would it be possible to combine tags? Like, for Marjian, Lolcow and Virgin Pride?


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Jan 31, 2015)

Will there still prefixes like "Horrorcow" to denote somebody on the same level of terrifying as Nick Bate, for example? If so, when does someone cross from "lolcow" to "horrorcow" -- is that staff discretion?

You have, or had, Foreverkailyn marked "Insane." Is that just a sort of catchall for lolcows who aren't artists or Tumblrites? I mean, a _lot_ of lolcows would seem to qualify for this tag.


----------



## Null (Jan 31, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> I like the website, stampede, and Tumblrite tags.
> I just think that the "Lolcow" tag is a little nondescript. The old tags would give you a sense of why they're a lolcow.
> Would it be possible to combine tags? Like, for Marjian, Lolcow and Virgin Pride?





NobleGreyHorse said:


> Will there still prefixes like "Horrorcow" to denote somebody on the same level of terrifying as Nick Bate, for example? If so, when does someone cross from "lolcow" to "horrorcow" -- is that staff discretion?
> 
> You have, or had, Foreverkailyn marked "Insane." Is that just a sort of catchall for lolcows who aren't artists or Tumblrites? I mean, a _lot_ of lolcows would seem to qualify for this tag.


The main thing is you have to understand why those tags were implemented. The goal was to help people identify Lolcows. This board has a very high number of threads. The tagging system did not accomplish that. Nobody was like, "ah well I really liked Andrew Dobson so I wonder what other Artistic lolcows there are". In truth, this solution doesn't really solve it either. I still can't figure out how to help people find content that's funny to them. I'm hoping the Wiki will solve that a bit.

The only reason why Tumblr is sorted out is because I want to see exactly how many Tumblr Lolcow threads we have. If it's a lot, I will make a Tumblr subforum. That's going to be fun if it happens.


----------



## Petronella (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm digging this.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Jan 31, 2015)

That makes sense. I wonder if categorizing (beyond the new tags) by the _type_ of content generated would help. Like, Foreverkailyn and the equally batshit Craftybeautydiva1 do vlogs, which are the primary source of their infamy. Or maybe a tag, instead of for art per se, for dA? I don't know, but maybe distinguishing between primarily text lolcows like Fshit or someone who produces videos might help. Just a thought.


----------



## BensonGumballz (Jan 31, 2015)

May I ask why hala was chosen?


----------



## Strelok (Jan 31, 2015)

BensonGumballz said:


> May I ask why hala was chosen?



Halal means essentially "It is ok to eat these ones", referring to how they are exceptions to the "no forum user threads" rule.

Least that's my understanding of it.


----------



## BensonGumballz (Jan 31, 2015)

Strelok said:


> Halal means essentially "It is ok to eat these ones", referring to how they are exceptions to the "no forum user threads" rule.
> 
> Least that's my understanding of it.


I know what hala means; I'm Muslim. I was just curious why "hala".


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2015)

BensonGumballz said:


> I know what hala means; I'm Muslim. I was just curious why "hala".



Because we're allowed to eat them.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Feb 1, 2015)

Halal? Moar like Ha_lol_, amirite? OMG i made a pun!

And does this mean we get to slit these lolcows' throats in a certain religious fashion, as to prevent them from suffering in their demise?


----------



## BensonGumballz (Feb 1, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Halal? Moar like Ha_lol_, amirite? OMG i made a pun!
> 
> And does this mean we get to slit these lolcows' throats in a certain religious fashion, as to prevent them from suffering in their demise?


 
No, because the lot of them tend to be pigs.


----------



## A Random (Feb 1, 2015)

Just throw'em at your Hindu neighbors' house when you wanna mock'em.

...what do you mean, _Le Voyage de Théo_ was wrong?


----------



## Null (Feb 2, 2015)

BensonGumballz said:


> I know what hala means; I'm Muslim. I was just curious why "hala".


If I wrote it wrong please correct me. I mean't _Halal_, as in "Ok to eat". I do say a prayer for them before making a thread if that counts.


----------



## John Furrman (Feb 2, 2015)

Null said:


> If I wrote it wrong please correct me. I mean't _Halal_, as in "Ok to eat". I do say a prayer for them before making a thread if that counts.


I was wondering what you meant by that for a while.

It also means "permissible", or more hilariously imo, it is the Islam equivalent to "kosher", which also means "proper" or the "the proper way" as in the way it is prepared. I like to think they properly fucked up.


----------



## A Hotdog (Feb 6, 2015)

Another thing that could be used is kosher, However that would bring a whole lot of other trouble!


----------



## John Furrman (Feb 6, 2015)

כּשר said:


> Another thing that could be used is kosher, However that would bring a whole lot of other trouble!


Uh, it literally does mean kosher in arabic bru


----------



## A Hotdog (Feb 6, 2015)

John Freeman said:


> Uh, it literally does mean kosher in arabic bru





Spoiler



I know


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 7, 2015)

A Hotdog said:


> Another thing that could be used is kosher, However that would bring a whole lot of other trouble!



For instance, which cows would be kosher for Passover?


----------

